# how much weight can a 13.1/14 carry



## meg456 (17 September 2016)

how much weight can a 13.1/14 hh heavy weight cob or native breed carry? i ride a 15hh medium weight cob but. i want something smaller to get my confidence back. i want something quite small, im 5'2. i know that the weight they can carry varies depending on muscle, build, fittness. no hate please, i just want to know if its possible for me to have a small pony, pictures/ sizes of your ponies and your weight will help, thanks


----------



## Equine_Dream (17 September 2016)

20% of their body weight is the general rule of thumb. 
So if for example you have a pony weighing 350kg the max they can carry including tack is 70kg.


----------



## GirlFriday (17 September 2016)

You can also get rocking chairs that will easily carry a 5'2" rider...

Seriously, if you fall off a Shetland and get booted in the head/land awkwardly it is gong to hurt.

Get a horse that you aren't in any danger of squishing and a really good instructor/friend to hack with if you don't have lessons. Either of those will do wonders for your confidence and be 'safer' than just getting a pony you are only just able to ride. 13.1 is tiny. At 5'2" you'd have to starve yourself unhealthily thin to be a good size for the pony and anyway you'll be too tall. 

Horse riding is dangerous compared to many there sports. You don't have to do it. Agility might be a way of enjoying your current horse for a while without the pressure of riding and with opportunities to gain a lot more confidence in your relationship. 

Have a look for the poster on here who has been doing on -line agility comps. That way you can compete without even needing to leave your yard!


----------



## SpringArising (17 September 2016)

13.1 or 13.3? How much do you weigh? I would say 9 stone max. I'm 5'1, 7st5 and ride a 13 hand Cob who I feel fine on.


----------



## Spiritedly (17 September 2016)

This is my 13.1 DHP x cob with my friend. She is 5'2 and about 8 stone, he carries her fine and will happily jump courses of 90 cms with her.








And this is me on my 13.3 New Forest. I'm 5'6 and weigh around 10 stone. He is able to carry me easily.








The Forester is a complete menace to ride and will buck anyone off when he feels like it! Small doesn't mean safe and I feel much safer on my 15.1 than on my 13.3!


----------



## Nudibranch (17 September 2016)

Personally I think 20% is too much. My vet definitely does. I stay under 15% maximum (about 13 I think). Might be ok for the odd ride but long term you want to avoid issues.

ETS - loving the cob x, Spiritedly. He's the spit of my first pony


----------



## meg456 (17 September 2016)

thanks for the replys, i know small doesnt mean safe but i would like to look for a smaller confidence giveras i feel safer on smallher horses/ponies. are nreeds such as fell ponies and dartmoors able to carry 11.5+ stone by any chance?


----------



## Spiritedly (17 September 2016)

Nudibranch said:



			ETS - loving the cob x, Spiritedly. He's the spit of my first pony 

Click to expand...

He is a little dude lol As far as he's concerned he can...and does...keep up with all the big horses! We got him wild off Dartmoor 5 years ago and he is now the cuddliest pony you could meet.


----------



## Wagtail (17 September 2016)

OP is there any chance you could lose some weight? I think 5'2" is fine height-wise for the size of pony you want, But 11.5 + stone is too heavy. You have to add another stone at least for the saddle, and another half a stone for boots, hat, coat etc. Why not use it as an incentive to lose weight? I am 5'10 and weighed around 11 stone which was too heavy to back my 15hh WBxTB. I lost a stone and a half to do it. I was too skinny but now she's older and 15.1 (and much stronger at 5) I have put a few pounds back on but have to keep a close watch on my weight if I want to be able to keep riding her. Sadly, I can't do anything about my height. I would if I could.

If losing weight is not an option, then really you need to look for larger mounts. Personally, I find that smaller ponies are much better at unseating their riders than larger horses.


----------



## Leo Walker (17 September 2016)

My 14.1/2hh HW carries 16stone without batting an eyelid


----------



## catwithclaws (17 September 2016)

My 14hh forester carried me at 11st plus tack easily


----------



## Nappy Croc (17 September 2016)

Our 14.1 HW also takes 16 stone easily- 20% is over 18 stone and 15% is about 14. My 13.3 NF build pony takes 11.5 stone + tack all day, plus some when I've not been too careful.


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (17 September 2016)

ThursdayNext said:



			13.1 is tiny. At 5'2" you'd have to starve yourself unhealthily thin to be a good size for the pony and anyway you'll be too tall
		
Click to expand...

What? Are you serious? Maybe if you're thinking of a show pony type but look at our wonderful natives. My friend shows a standard shetland at county level and is 5'3", take a look at the open classes at the vast number of slim adults on A's/Darties etc. I own a 13.3 Highland, am not unhealthily thin by any means and I'm still well under the 20% limit including tack.


----------



## rara007 (17 September 2016)

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f5debe1b8f01a130e65a3c69667bf056&oe=5882E026


Both 12.3 and 5'4 (non starved)  I admit I look out of proportion on the PBA but that was only for fun as he was mainly a driving pony, very fit and massive topline. For someone 2 inches shorter than me and a pony 2 inches taller I don't think they'd have to starve to be the right size 

13.1 gives you more to play with but again he was a PBA:

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=de8bb3a91a0722b6837f3a29c48e560f&oe=5876460F


----------



## meg456 (17 September 2016)

ThursdayNext i think that you woul be wrong in saying that someont thats 5'2" would have to starve themselves, as it is mostly down to someones weight and one person of that height could be less than 9st and another coul be 12+ stone
i agree with you that smaller horses can be as dangerous as some bigger horses but i woul feel better on a smaller confidence giver


----------



## GirlFriday (18 September 2016)

Well, OP would certainly have to starve themselves a bit... we'd be talking about 12.5 stone with tack at least and that is way too much for any pony of the sizes suggested.

FWIW all the riders on this thread look big for their mounts to me. I personally find the 20% rule of thumb too much, as per the vet quoted above. Not everyone will agree but horses are living creatures who experience stresses and strains. I don't see that the confidence of a nervous rider (or any other consideration) is more important than the well being of their mount.

But even for the 20% rule we'd be talking a 400kg pony for OP. Which is going to be bigger than 13.1 unless obese. And fat riders (or potentially very well muscled but heavy ones) on fat mounts is a disaster for everyone.


----------



## GirlFriday (18 September 2016)

Seriously. If OP wants to play with small ponies that is fine - they can be trained in hand/driven/all sorts. Just not ridden by people of OP's size if there is any thought going to be given to their long term health. The strain on the joints and back is simply not fair.

Of course there will be the odd exception but in the main it just isn't sustainable. (And OP would probably be embarrassed at havign to ride naked to keep the weight limit below 20% even on a 400kg animal!)


----------



## GirlFriday (18 September 2016)

Oh and: http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/loseweight/Pages/height-weight-chart.aspx

For 15% weight on a 350kg pony with a stone and a half of tack/hat/clothing/boots/etc yes, OP would have to go from overweight/obese to underweight. By NHS definitions, which we know are not perfect but are probably the best we've got.


----------



## meg456 (18 September 2016)

im not saying i wouldnt have to starve myself, but that wouldnt apply to everyone that is 5'2.


----------



## rara007 (18 September 2016)

Don't worry Meg, you'd look small and be well under 15% on our non fat 14.1 HW cob  He takes up riders more than my old 17hh KWPN ever used to! (He is also best part of 100kg heavier- KWPN was a weed and sub 500) This is 5'4 on him again but my 5'11 sister swamped my KWPN and looks fine on him!
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ed7a61822d417c0d284fcb32ce61843b&oe=5840AFCD


----------



## meg456 (18 September 2016)

rara007 hes beautiful  so im guessing then that there should be some 13.2 ponies that could carry me fine, if they were of a quite big build? i think some people may be thinnking that i was considering a small show pony type


----------



## fornema (18 September 2016)

I think some people are a little unrealistic on how much a pony of that size would weigh having recently weight bridged my just 13.2 who has a perfect body score and is reasonably fit who comes in at 367kg and has nowhere near as much bone as a NF/Welsh of the same size. I come in at under 15% with all extras of weight rule and showjump her and wins every time out at 0.95/1m, she has no problem carrying me. I would think a heavyweight cob of 14.2 with a perfect body score/reasonably fit  would be around the 475 mark and i wouldn't depend entirely on that rule as cobs are bred and built to pull and carry a heavier weight rider on than a 16.2 wb as they are simply bred for the job and their conformation reflects this. I think i would stick with the 20%rule with a horse bred to carry weight.


----------



## SpringArising (18 September 2016)

ThursdayNext said:



			FWIW all the riders on this thread look big for their mounts to me.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Leo Walker (18 September 2016)

This is mine:







He always looks weirdly weedy in photos but in real life he is amazing! Phenomenally strong, solid, compact, more than 10" of bone, shot cannons, wide across the loins. My vet told me if he was designing a weight carrying horse it would be him. 

Hes 14.1/2hh and a hand smaller version would carry you call day long for a hard days hunting, and still be ready to go again the next day


----------



## Nappy Croc (18 September 2016)

Lovely cob Frankie cob  Our 14.1 HW is a Frankie!


----------



## Leo Walker (18 September 2016)

Nappy Croc said:



			Lovely cob Frankie cob  Our 14.1 HW is a Frankie!
		
Click to expand...

If they get together they could no doubt take over the world. I'm sure thats what mine is always plotting as it is :lol:


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (18 September 2016)

Ok, my 13.3 Highland is a minimum of 500kg meaning that she can carry 15st 7lbs according to the 20% rule. Would I put that on her? Possibly for a slow plod around for a few minutes but certainly not for prolonged periods of time or for serious riding. She could carry 11.5st all day long! I'm on a diet and want to get under 10 stone, she shouldn't 'have to' carry my extra weight. 

OP, get yourself a mature, well muscled Fell/Highland/Cob and you'll be fine. Slimming down would be a benefit to the both of you but I see no reason why you couldn't ride a pony now providing you don't ask too much of it.


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 September 2016)

My 14.2 cob tips the scales at 520kgs. 

I am 5ft8. I bought her unseen at 15.1 and somehow she shrunk on the boat over from Ireland and was only 14.1 when she arrived. 

However she is very well muscled and easily able to carry me.


----------



## Spiritedly (18 September 2016)

I think it's easy to look at a rider and think they look tall on a pony and assume that means they are too heavy. I don't ride my grey... the photo was me sitting on him for a moment so I could see how he went...no one actually rides him because I know I am too heavy as I have put weight on and he isn't safe to be a childs pony! However my friend has been seen riding the coloured by my vet and saddler and neither of them have a problem with his ability to carry her or any concerns that she is too big or heavy for him or that her riding him is detrimental to his health either now or in the long term and I think as they know pony and friend in person rather than just from a snapshot in time I would much rather go by their opinion than someones on the internet.


----------



## BlackRider (18 September 2016)

Just because a pony is able to carry a heavier rider, doesn't mean it should, I'm sure there are longer term implications of this.

Including tack etc I'm about 12.5% of my horses body weigh, Ideally I'd prefer it to be a little less as he is older now, I wouldn't want to be any higher than that.


----------



## pennyturner (18 September 2016)

There is a world of difference between 'looks too big' (by modern western cultural norms!) and what is causing the pony a problem.  Remember that the Mongol hordes were grown men on sub 13hh ponies... that was a 2000 mile ride, followed by pitched battles where they thrashed everyone they met!

I look silly on my 12.3 Welshie, and don't ride him all the time, but he carries 11st easily enough.   He has an extremely short back, which (whilst it's a challenge for saddle-fit) means he is stronger than most ponies his size.  

He would probably be my ride of choice if I needed to invade Europe


----------



## Nudibranch (18 September 2016)

I wouldn't have thought the Mongol riders were overly concerned about keeping their mounts sound into their teens and twenties though - pretty sure once one broke they'd just have replaced it with a fresh mount.


----------



## saddlesore (18 September 2016)

Get an old fashioned highland OP. They're as wide as they are tall, lovely armchair rides. No harm in wanting to be closer to the ground!


----------



## GirlFriday (18 September 2016)

Nudibranch said:



			I wouldn't have thought the Mongol riders were overly concerned about keeping their mounts sound into their teens and twenties though - pretty sure once one broke they'd just have replaced it with a fresh mount.
		
Click to expand...

Replaced it and eaten the old one! Plus, Mongol hoardes were full of men significantly lighter than OP.


----------



## Dave's Mam (18 September 2016)

I'm 5'3 & 8 stone.  I used to have a 13.1hh Welsh B & now I have a 12.2hh Exmoor.  My Exie when broken & ready would be able to carry a lot more than me.  He's built like a tank.


----------



## oldie48 (18 September 2016)

Ignoring the weight of the rider issue, I think a lot depends on how the pony rides and if it's got a well set on neck. Frankiecob's pony would give you something in front but other ponies of the same height with a low set neck wouldn't. If you are thinking about safety then by all means go smaller but look for something that is not at all "whippy". My 15.2 has dumped me several times because he's very quick on his feet, but my 16 hand was much easier to stay with as he was broader and slower and had a great neck!


----------



## Leo Walker (18 September 2016)

Thats a very good point. Everyone who ever sits on mine loves him, and even nervous people tend to feel safe on him. Part of it is that theres a lot of him to sit on, he rides much bigger than he is.


----------



## meg456 (18 September 2016)

thanks for the replies everyone i wouldnt be wanting to be galloping around everywhere anyway sosomething heavy and well built is what im looking for. im thinking a highland type or a very stocky cob. i wouldnt get on anything if i thought i would harm it


----------



## Leo Walker (18 September 2016)

Meg if you are anywhere near Northampton you are more than welcome to come and have a go on mine. Hes rock steady but still forward, he fills people with confidence as he just feels really safe. More than happy to pimp him out to you or anyone else who might benefit


----------



## windand rain (18 September 2016)

when young and fit my 13hh highland pony did TREC with me including control of paces the hours of hacking in the map reading bit, then the obstacles with tack I would guess at the time I weighed 15 1/2stones She will be 21 soon and has only ever had time off after accidental injury with a six stone rider, She still is happy carrying anyone although I have lost 5 stone I no longer ride. I do now prefer her to have slightly lighter riders as she is now getting on a bit but she is still as wonderful to ride as ever and happy to jump, hack for hours and loves to gallop full tilt across the stubble leading her younger companions by yards


----------



## Dave's Mam (18 September 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Meg if you are anywhere near Northampton you are more than welcome to come and have a go on mine. Hes rock steady but still forward, he fills people with confidence as he just feels really safe. More than happy to pimp him out to you or anyone else who might benefit 

Click to expand...

He's a beaut & I'd love to come for a visit!


----------



## Leo Walker (18 September 2016)

Camilla's Aunty Em said:



			He's a beaut & I'd love to come for a visit!
		
Click to expand...

Always welcome  I adore him and think hes amazing and I love seeing people riding him  My young skinny rider is very competent but has lost her nerve a bit jumping. Last weekend she jumped him about 70cms despite him being very green and not having jumped anything for a year. She got off beaming despite having nursed him a little bit and sat some big green cob leaps :lol:


----------



## meg456 (18 September 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Meg if you are anywhere near Northampton you are more than welcome to come and have a go on mine. Hes rock steady but still forward, he fills people with confidence as he just feels really safe. More than happy to pimp him out to you or anyone else who might benefit 

Click to expand...

thank you, would take up that offer if i was near you, however im a few hours away. he seems to be a lovely boy, shame im so far away


----------



## ponynutz (5 April 2022)

I'm 10 stone, 5'6/7 riding my very unfit (I'm at uni) 13.3hh for hacking every now and then. She carries me just fine but I am also trying to lose a bit and using her as an incentive so hopefully we can jump again this summer.


----------



## maya2008 (6 April 2022)

Certain natives are built to carry weight - my New Forest has a broad, strong back with a leg in each corner. Her back is probably better built to weight carrying than her larger cob cross friend. Mine is 12.2hh and I am a little over 9 stone. I would not even try to ride a 12.2hh Welsh B - finer and not built for it.

You would be fine on a 14hh New Forest - if you would fit comfortably into the correct length of saddle for the pony’s back. Same for Highland. Probably same for a Dales.

Confidence-wise though - my 12.2hh is mine because she was too naughty for the kids. Our 14.2hh cob cross takes beginners without blinking. Size does not equal safety!


----------



## paddi22 (6 April 2022)

Nudibranch said:



			I wouldn't have thought the Mongol riders were overly concerned about keeping their mounts sound into their teens and twenties though - pretty sure once one broke they'd just have replaced it with a fresh mount.
		
Click to expand...


Just to play devils advocate the average Mongolian horse works until 18, and most live to between 20 and 30.  They live in harsher conditions and are ridden by bigger men. If one of these men posted a pic they would be told they are too big, but yet the horses remain sound and live to a good age.  why do people think thats the case? are they just hardier stronger breed?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 April 2022)

No good replying to the OP, this thread has been bounced by a junior person, a thread that started and originally finished in 2016, 6 years ago.  
The OP was last seen here in 2016....

Zombie thread.....ponynutz,  definitely worth you checking the relevance of bouncing an old thread 🤔



maya2008 said:



			Certain natives are built to carry weight - my New Forest has a broad, strong back with a leg in each corner. Her back is probably better built to weight carrying than her larger cob cross friend. Mine is 12.2hh and I am a little over 9 stone. I would not even try to ride a 12.2hh Welsh B - finer and not built for it.

You would be fine on a 14hh New Forest - if you would fit comfortably into the correct length of saddle for the pony’s back. Same for Highland. Probably same for a Dales.

Confidence-wise though - my 12.2hh is mine because she was too naughty for the kids. Our 14.2hh cob cross takes beginners without blinking. Size does not equal safety!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stangs (6 April 2022)

paddi22 said:



			Just to play devils advocate the average Mongolian horse works until 18, and most live to between 20 and 30. They live in harsher conditions and are ridden by bigger men. If one of these men posted a pic they would be told they are too big, but yet the horses remain sound and live to a good age. why do people think thats the case? are they just hardier stronger breed?
		
Click to expand...

There is some evidence to suggest that certain pony breeds are 'better built' to carry weight, but the key thing is that your average Mongolian horse does a few weeks of work a year, if that, and spends the rest of its time free in open spaces. The body is given the time and space to recuperate from damage done by the saddle and rider weight.

Nothing similar happens in the UK; it's getting exceptionally rare that horses get even a month of holiday, let alone most of the year off, and those that do have 24/7 turnout may not always have turnout that encourages as much movement as a Mongolian horse will do, thanks to their poorer quality terrain.

I would hypothesise that, for the same reason, tamed horses kept semi-feral by gauchos in S.American also live long lives despite heavy riders and ill-fitting saddles.


----------



## Caol Ila (6 April 2022)

I had noticed it was a zombie thread. But if anyone running a search finds it, this is me on a 14hh. I'm about 5'4 and 8-9st. Pony is built like a brick sh1thouse and could carry your dead stag down a mountain with ease.


----------



## ponynutz (6 April 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			No good replying to the OP, this thread has been bounced by a junior person, a thread that started and originally finished in 2016, 6 years ago. 
The OP was last seen here in 2016....

Zombie thread.....ponynutz,  definitely worth you checking the relevance of bouncing an old thread 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise it was a zombie thread as came up on the first page of threads yesterday morning, sorry! Still... not hurting anyone. Also not particularly sure what me being a 'junior' has to do with it (never mind that I'm actually an adult).


----------



## scruffyponies (6 April 2022)

stangs said:



			the key thing is that your average Mongolian horse does a few weeks of work a year, if that, and spends the rest of its time free in open spaces. The body is given the time and space to recuperate from damage done by the saddle and rider weight.

Nothing similar happens in the UK; it's getting exceptionally rare that horses get even a month of holiday, let alone most of the year off, and those that do have 24/7 turnout may not always have turnout that encourages as much movement as a Mongolian horse will do, thanks to their poorer quality terrain.
		
Click to expand...

^^spot on^^


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (6 April 2022)

The thread can't have come up on pg1 on 'what's new' panel because you're the first person to comment since 2016 though.


----------



## eahotson (6 April 2022)

There is a lot more than weight that can damage a horse. When I bought my Welsh at 9 years of age he was already screwed up.The vetting I had was poor.When he came home I noticed the patches of muscle wastage on his back from a poorly fitting saddle.Out came saddler and physiotherapist.Physio said he was stiff from the tip of his ears to tip of his tail.His right leg used to drop when he moved and he held his tail on one side.His old rider rode him in a kimblewick  because (he goes dead flashy in it).He suffered from a poorly fitting saddle and very harsh and incorrect riding.It too a long time to get him right and most of the thanks must go to my very patient and correct instructor,
My vet says if only horses were allowed to move normally she wouldn't have to spend her life injecting hocks!Many horses I know are intermittently lame from about 9 or 10 and none of their riders are overweight.They are all taught though, by someone who is trained by some big names in dressage.
I know a western rider, male, about 6FT3, nice weight for his size, must be though about 12 stone at least.Western saddles are heavy.He rides 15hh quite light quarter horses.He competes internationally very successfully and his horses have long sound working lives.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 April 2022)

ponynutz said:



			Didn't realise it was a zombie thread as came up on the first page of threads yesterday morning, sorry! Still... not hurting anyone. Also not particularly sure what me being a 'junior' has to do with it (never mind that I'm actually an adult).
		
Click to expand...

As Cowrie said, it wouldn't have come up in new threads or posts as over 6 years old, it would only have come up in a specific search.
No, not hurting anyone  (odd turn of phrase? ) but it's not the 1st time you've bounced v old threads, which have really not needed it as many similar ones more recently on exactly the same subject.


----------



## sbloom (6 April 2022)

stangs said:



			There is some evidence to suggest that certain pony breeds are 'better built' to carry weight, but the key thing is that your average Mongolian horse does a few weeks of work a year, if that, and spends the rest of its time free in open spaces. The body is given the time and space to recuperate from damage done by the saddle and rider weight.

Nothing similar happens in the UK; it's getting exceptionally rare that horses get even a month of holiday, let alone most of the year off, and those that do have 24/7 turnout may not always have turnout that encourages as much movement as a Mongolian horse will do, thanks to their poorer quality terrain.

I would hypothesise that, for the same reason, tamed horses kept semi-feral by gauchos in S.American also live long lives despite heavy riders and ill-fitting saddles.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, very straight backs, not bred for "elasticity" in their way of going, not bred from lines that don't hold up, not kept in stables, not ridden for more of the year than they are, barefoot....they are not asked to work in any kind of outline and don't work on surfaces or in circles.  The saddles are completely different, usually spreading the weight through a very basic tree which is more like a western tree.  And the riders are fit and incredibly well balanced.  I mean look at this bareback riding (photo credit to The Mongol Derby and Sarah Farnsworth who kindly let me use it for a saddle fitting talk).


----------



## SEL (6 April 2022)

I rode a 14h barb arabian in Tunisia many years ago whose regular rider was about 16 stone - and he did endurance on her. I'm half his weight, but the mare was solid muscle and barely knew I was on her back. 

If anyone follows the Mongolian page on FB those little ponies can throw some incredible shapes and the kids just sit there!


----------



## ponynutz (6 April 2022)

stangs said:



			There is some evidence to suggest that certain pony breeds are 'better built' to carry weight, but the key thing is that your average Mongolian horse does a few weeks of work a year, if that, and spends the rest of its time free in open spaces. The body is given the time and space to recuperate from damage done by the saddle and rider weight.

Nothing similar happens in the UK; it's getting exceptionally rare that horses get even a month of holiday, let alone most of the year off, and those that do have 24/7 turnout may not always have turnout that encourages as much movement as a Mongolian horse will do, thanks to their poorer quality terrain.

I would hypothesise that, for the same reason, tamed horses kept semi-feral by gauchos in S.American also live long lives despite heavy riders and ill-fitting saddles.
		
Click to expand...

This is bang on! It's a shame we don't always have the space here to give our horses these lives.


----------



## Peglo (6 April 2022)

sbloom said:



			Indeed, very straight backs, not bred for "elasticity" in their way of going, not bred from lines that don't hold up, not kept in stables, not ridden for more of the year than they are, barefoot....they are not asked to work in any kind of outline and don't work on surfaces or in circles.  The saddles are completely different, usually spreading the weight through a very basic tree which is more like a western tree.  And the riders are fit and incredibly well balanced.  I mean look at this bareback riding (photo credit to The Mongol Derby and Sarah Farnsworth who kindly let me use it for a saddle fitting talk).

View attachment 90245

Click to expand...

I look less comfortable sitting on my sofa than that person riding. Amazing.


----------

